# Fais pas la g..., egueule ! t'en es à 6000 !



## Agnès E.

J'ai l'âme généreuse, en ce dimanche post-poisson... alors :

Merveilleux postiversaire, ma cocotte !


----------



## timpeac

La vitesse de ta main n'a son égal que dans la sagacité des mots qu'elle trace. Merci pour toute ton aide


----------



## geve

Waouh - 6.000 ! 
*It seems **we're stuck with you** then... Chouette !*​*Moi, **c'est comme ça que je t'aime**. *
Bravo, merci, et... j'en veux encore !!!


----------



## DearPrudence

That's really impressive
*Thank you and congratulations!*


----------



## Cath.S.

Agnès, ma louloute, d'accord, je ne ferai pas la gueule. L'agneau a l'air entier _vu sous cet angle_. Mais _de l'autre côté_ ? Je te vois rougir...  

Tim, merci de me surestimer. Continue.  

Geve, ce portrait, franchement, c'est _tout à fait moi_ ! Je ne dis pas ça pour me vanter !  

Dear Prudence,   (au minimum) 'Half of what I say is meaningless' aussi, donc tu peux être à moitié moins impressionnée


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations and best wishes!


----------



## charlie2

Happy 6066! This is indeed a weird number. Vite! Vite! Write some more. We'll be even happier!


----------



## Whodunit

*La personne **qui m'aide,*
*la personne **qui me soutient*
*et*
*la personne qui m'impressionne*
*est toujours*
*la personne qui s'appelle*​ 
* "Egueule". *

* Joyeux 6e postiversaire *​


----------



## Cath.S.

Merci Kelly! 
Charlie, you asked for it!  
Who, tu es trop gentil ! 
Merci !


----------



## cuchuflete

Egueule!

 Merci,
It's good to see *you* again.

Un abrazo,
cuchu
​


----------



## elroy

*Félicitations!*

Ne nous quitte plus!​


----------



## anangelaway

Félicitations Egueule et surtout merci!!!  
_Il fait beau à La La Land?_


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Plus de 13 postes par jour, mais aujourd'hui (enfin, euh... hier) tu as (presque ?) atteinds les 80 ! C'est pas possibeul ! Tu es l'enfant naturel de cette "femme" et de ce "monsieur" ma parole ?!  
En tout cas, merci pour ton accueil (ben oui, au début, souviens-toi...), ton sens de la répartie (là, j'ai rien trouvé...), et ton humour.  Tu mérites peut-être même de passer dans la 3ème dimension maintenant... Qui sait ? (aucun rapport, mais d'actualité, non ?)


----------



## zaby

6000 contributions qui sont 6000 petits bijoux
Félicitations !​


----------



## Cath.S.

*Cuchu*, la licorne est un de mes animauc préférés ! 
*Elroy*, jusqu'à ce que la mort nous sépare... 
Cher *Ange*, merci à toi aussi, je souris toujours lorsque je vois que tu es en ligne 
*Karine*, tu es ma copine !  
*Zaby*, merci pour ce ravissant bijou, je viens de mettre ton image en fond d'écran sur mon bureau. 

Vous êtes tous adorables et d'excellente compagnie.


----------



## Jana337

egueule said:
			
		

> *Elroy*, jusqu'à ce que la mort nous sépare...


I hope this includes me as well. 

Einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Jana


----------



## la reine victoria

Dear Egueule!

So sorry to be like a certain character created by Lewis Carroll.


Hope I've arrived in time to say 'Congratulations and many thanks.'

      
1 2 3 4 5 *6000*!


LRV


----------



## Cath.S.

Chère Jana, bien sûr que cela t'inclut !   

LRV, Votre Majesté devrait pourtant savoir que l'exactitude est la politesse des rois. Enfin, pour cette fois, ça ira.  Ah ça ira, ça ira, ça ira, les aristocr... euh, pardon, I don't really mean it.


----------



## Aupick

The problem with *egueule* is that if you miss a postiversary by just a few days, then she's already onto the next postiversary. And the problem with that is that it's hard enough to express enough thanks for a thousand *egueule* posts in one go, so two thousand would be surely impossible.

So here's for those 6000! Cheers!


----------



## DDT

Et voici un merci...franglais !

  ​
DDT


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank thank  etc. etc. etc.


*THANKS!*


----------



## Isotta

Merci, egueule ! Big bisous bien baveux !*

Isotta.

*Si l'on parle ici en franglais...


----------



## LV4-26

Oui, je suis très en retard, je sais. Mais mon fournisseur d'accès m'a privé d'Internet pendant quinze jours pour de sordides raisons pécuniaires qui n'intéressent personne.

Deux semaines de retard, et alors ? Serait-ce une raison pour zapper les 6000 d'egueule ? Ah, ça, non alors ! Jamais de la vie ! Non, non, n'insistez pas, il n'en est pas question ! Je fêterai le postiversaire d'egueule, si je veux !!! Parce que c'est une super copine, que ses posts me réjouissent la matière grise, m'ébaubissent le cortex, me font jubiler la glande pinéale, me peinturlurent l'intellect de couleurs toujours plus vives et que, sans elle, WR a du mal à être tout à fait WR....àmha, that is....


----------



## la grive solitaire

Aupick said:
			
		

> The problem with *egueule* is that if you miss a postiversary by just a few days, then she's already onto the next postiversary.


​ 
I, too, am very late, but send along heartfelt FELICITATIONS! and since you're already streaking toward your next millestone, *plus de 6000  *poèmes pour fêter ça ... http://poesie.webnet.fr/​


----------



## Outsider

_Bravo, chère Egueule !
Mes félicitations !
_​


----------



## superjules

Ok, E-Klappe,
Du bist also schon Eine! 
You are quite something!
Tu eres alguna!
(je ne sais comme se (l' on?) dit en Francais)
Felicidades!!
sj


----------



## Cath.S.

Merci à tous, je vous dis à bientôt... si les petits cochons ne nous mangent pas,


----------

